# Remove rear speaker grill and replace speaker



## bobbified (Aug 7, 2019)

Looking for assistance here to (possibly) replace the driver's side rear speaker. I think I've blown the speaker by playing music too loud on the highway (yes, I'm one of those who likes to sing on long drives!) When I turn it up a little, it crackles and plays distorted sound.

In order to access the speaker, I can see the grill and the area around it is a large piece of plastic trying. The grill itself seems to be attached to the larger trim. Can anyone confirm this? Or is the grill and the trim two separare pieces?

If I have I remove the entire piece of trim, does anyone have the clip/screw points along the trim? I'm trying to avoid blindly wedging a screw driver behind the panel in search of any clips and potentially scratching up the edges.

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

PM me your email address and I'll sort you out mate.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Just give it a good tug


----------



## bobbified (Aug 7, 2019)

scott65742 said:


> PM me your email address and I'll sort you out mate.


Thanks mate - but looks like I'm too new to use the PM function here.

Would you be able to send what you were going to send to:

Emailremoved(at)h o t m a i l . c o m

Really appreciate the help!


----------



## bobbified (Aug 7, 2019)

placeborick said:


> Just give it a good tug


We're talking about cars, right? haha


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

bobbified said:


> scott65742 said:
> 
> 
> > PM me your email address and I'll sort you out mate.
> ...


I had a very quick look at the service manual and it looks like the speaker grill is part of the trim so you'll need to remove the whole rear trim. The sill trim needs to come off, the rear seat and potentially some other pieces.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Had mine on and off numerous times this week faffing.

Remove the door cill trim first. It pops off and then slides away from the rear quarter trim.

Then same with rear quarter trim, pop off bottom corner and pull outwards and towards front seat

Don't be afraid to get a bit rough with it.

Getting then back is the tricky bit as no doubt some of the steel clips will still be attached to the body work.

Remove them and slide them all back in place on your trim panel, they're like a diamond shape and sit in a groove on the plastic.

Remember where they are because you'll need to give them a good thud to clip back in place.

More awkward than anything as you need to squeeze in the back


----------



## bobbified (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for the help and information guys. Scott65742 sent me some very useful documentation and I'll try give it a go within the next couple of weeks before these lockdowns are over =)

Cheers


----------



## bobbified (Aug 7, 2019)

placeborick said:


> Had mine on and off numerous times this week faffing.
> 
> Remove the door cill trim first. It pops off and then slides away from the rear quarter trim.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to write this up!


----------



## dave9191 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm also looking to do the same with my Audi TT MK3. I'm struggling to get the side sills off as it stands, so any info or pics etc would be very handy. Thanks.

My email is dave (at) djx2 . com


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Try this : https://cardiagn.com/audi-tt-fv-2015-2020-workshop-repair-manuals-wiring-diagrams/


----------



## dave9191 (Aug 14, 2020)

Erty said:


> Try this : https://cardiagn.com/audi-tt-fv-2015-2020-workshop-repair-manuals-wiring-diagrams/


Brilliant, thanks for that.


----------

